# Dawn Beach Club



## skidoc (Jan 18, 2010)

Received a direct mail invite from "Dawn Beach Club" inviting us for a 4 night stay at the Westin Dawn Beach, which is adjacent to the (apparently in development) Dawn Beach Club.  Tried to call to enquire about reservations, but only getting an answering machine.  Their web site is down as well.  Anyone know anything about the status of this property or this offer?  I think that they may have gone belly-up already......


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2010)

It's brand new - more info.

It's not a timeshare, so not sure what they are selling - fractionals maybe?


----------

